# Role of control in mechatronics



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (27 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="12 70"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الكرام أقدم لكم هذه المقالة ولكنها باللغة الأنجليزية, والتي تعد مقالة هامة لتعريف دور التحكم في أنظمة الميكاترونكس
ستجدون هذه المقالة في الملف المرفق, وهي صغيرة الحجم
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي
[/FRAME]​


----------



## حازم طاهر (29 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ الفاضل 

نشكرك على الجهد الممتاز

اخوك حازم


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (18 ديسمبر 2008)

لك افضال علينا اعجزتنا عن تقديم الشكر المناسب لك


----------

